# Huge Thunderstorms!



## Trekchick (Jun 13, 2008)

Woke me up at 1 AM, and still pounding us.
Our tower just got hit at our office(175 ft Two Way radio tower).
Power's out but I have a bit of battery left in the lap top, and wanted to check the radar.

The weather we get here usually hits northern VT the following day.  If it does, brace yourselves.
Hail, Wind, the whole gamut.
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Java.aspx


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds pretty intense.  Is everything okay over there?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 13, 2008)

hope you guys are doing OK !


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like they've arrived. A pretty loud storm just rolled through. Loudest thunderstorn in a while....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like they've arrived. A pretty loud storm just rolled through. Loudest thunderstorn in a while....



You should have driving through it like us.  A lot of rain was falling quick on the highway.  A lot of people pulled over to wait it out, while other's annoyingly crept along with their damn hazards on...


----------



## powderman (Jun 14, 2008)

I lost power for a few minutes during the thunderstorms.  Did anyone else here loose power? Oh, and it just started thundering as we speak.  Is this thunder connected to the earlier storms or is it different?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 14, 2008)

I also lost power for a brief moment. Radar shows another line of potent T-storms ready to rumble across Western Connecticut. Time to batten down the hatches again!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

A good hour of heavy rain. About 90 minutes+ of thunder and lightning. I had a short window and went out to put down some fertilizer. Another storm is now steadily approaching.


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

Renamed this thread since we're talking about the NE now...  I think it's going to be a stormy night....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 14, 2008)

Just started here in Philly about 20 minutes ago, lotsa wind and noise, not much rain so far.


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2008)

I watched as the hail bounced off the roof of my new car...   
No damage to it...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 15, 2008)

Luckily we dodged this bullet again  up here in NNY


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Renamed this thread since we're talking about the NE now...  I think it's going to be a stormy night....



Yikes. Get ready again!


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2008)

I want rain for my garden, but my fragile little tomato and pepper plants would appreciate keeping the winds below 80 knots.  So freakin hard to pick a day to ride after work when it's always this 40% chance shite.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 16, 2008)

I love it when mother nature exerts herself. I even photograph it. The power company is still fixing the damage from last weeks storm on my road. All the downed trees on our property will be removed by a logger in trade for the wood. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Zand (Jun 16, 2008)

I was at Six Flags today... around 6:45 it started pouring so we ran the 1/4 mile to the car. Drove home soaking wet, attempting to make a rest stop in Ludlow but there was no power. Once we hit Sturbridge, lightning was everywhere.

Right now, it's raining moderately with CRAZY lightning.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Renamed this thread since we're talking about the NE now...  I think it's going to be a stormy night....


\

Good move on the rename.
There were areas around here that didn't have power for two days.  I got power back but my internet was unstable, and our business was busy helping with damage control, both with flooding issues and erosion repair.

Saturday night we had another storm go through with some hail but nothing like the one we had Thursday night/Friday morning.


----------



## Zand (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got a small storm with a couple rumbles of thunder, some small hail, and 5 minutes of heavy rain. Nothing even close to last night or last Tuesday.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Renamed this thread since we're talking about the NE now...  I think it's going to be a stormy night....



Man we need to get that big upper level low North of Montreal out of here.  Really clear center of rotation visble on the radar for today version of pop-up t-storms.

Oh well, looks like it will just be another evening where I DON'T have to drag the hoses out to water the plants/garden, and I can deal with that


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Man we need to get that big upper level low North of Montreal out of here.  Really clear center of rotation visble on the radar for today version of pop-up t-storms.
> 
> Oh well, looks like it will just be another evening where I DON'T have to drag the hoses out to water the plants/garden, and I can deal with that



Amen to that brutha.  Although things are still drier than they could be.  Of all the times it's rained over the past week, none of it has amounted to very much.


----------



## Zand (Jun 24, 2008)

Getting hit right now with the 4th storm since 7 AM. 3 have triggered severe warnings although none of them have really been severe. Just a bunch of rain and lightning and light wind gusts. Not nearly as bad as that storm earlier in the month after the 100 degree day.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Zand said:


> Getting hit right now with the 4th storm since 7 AM. 3 have triggered severe warnings although none of them have really been severe. Just a bunch of rain and lightning and light wind gusts. Not nearly as bad as that storm earlier in the month after the 100 degree day.



These storms the last few days, while localized, have been real frequent nd putting down a bunch of water if your in that small corridor where they've been hitting.

Just need to get a cold front with some gusto to push through from the West and get things moving in the atmosphere with respect to that really stubborn upper level low parked over Eastern Canada the last 10 days or so.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

We had a real ripper of a storm come through last night around 10:30. Lots of loud thunder and lightning and the rain was roaring down. I heard there were reports of hail in my town on the news this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> We had a real ripper of a storm come through last night around 10:30. Lots of loud thunder and lightning and the rain was roaring down. I heard there were reports of hail in my town on the news this morning.



That missed us for the most part, we heard some thunder and saw some lightning flashes, but it didn't seem that bad.  Not bad enough to pause the movie and go check it out at least..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like we might have a little rain moving through here in a bit, which kinda sucks since my bike is on the roof of my car at the moment...


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like we might have a little rain moving through here in a bit, which kinda sucks since my bike is on the roof of my car at the moment...



Free bath.

Hopefully that will be the last of it and the trails dry out nicely for us.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Free bath.
> 
> Hopefully that will be the last of it and the trails dry out nicely for us.



Yeah, but the chain tends to get rusty quick in heavy rain...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been loving all the big thunderstorms..the storms around midnight washed most of the bird poop off my car...JEA!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, we just got nailed with a bunch of 1/4 - 1/2 inch hail. Wife ran out to the garden to throw a sheet on the plants. I'm not so fast these days. Looks like only a couple branches got knocked off the tomato plants.


----------



## powderman (Jul 1, 2008)

The thunderstorms are back here in CT.  I haven't heard thunder this loud in a while


----------



## powderman (Jul 1, 2008)

The sun came out yet it's still raining wicked hard.  Where's the rainbow? :???:


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2008)

I hope the t-storms this afternoon don't fark up my 65 mile ride I have planned after work.


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

I just got Armageddon-dark here...


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

I should really learn to check the damn radar before I go and water all my plants.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> I should really learn to check the damn radar before I go and water all my plants.



:lol:


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jul 9, 2008)

lots of t-storms on the way it looks.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

Errr, stupid t-storms look like there going to hit my area just about as I get out of work   I was hoping to get outside for a bit this evening a get a good sweat going at the track.  Now I guess it will just be the treadmill to nowhere in my basement tonight for excercise


----------



## Philpug (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks liek we are about to get some here.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive had a thunderstorm here in Orlando 14 of the last 17days.  I used to think i saw some bad storms up in CT but they pail in comparison to how intense they are here and how long they can last, the lightining is amazing here.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Renamed this thread since we're talking about the NE now...  I think it's going to be a stormy night....



Looks pretty calm to me.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty massive storms came through here this afternoon.
If they pick up steam on Erie and Ontario, you'll want to brace yourself.  Huge Hail, and lightening.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2008)

PUNISHING STORM through Southern NH and ME last night.  We escaped the brunt of it, but a swath for about 50 miles north of here and out to the ocean got nailed.

Two deaths reported from lightening

http://seacoastonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080718/NEWS/80718041

no full details, but reading that there were three small children in the house when it happened gives a horribly unsettling feeling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Thursday afternoon was hot and humid with temperatures in the low 90s...then it got really dark and a huge line of Thunderstorms moved through.  I drove 30 miles south to Lansdale in some very severre thunderstorms which dropped the temperature 20-25 degrees in a matter of seconds...then when I arrived in Lansdale..skys were clear and there wasn't even a drop of rain on the roads and people were playing softball..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2008)

another rough one rolled through here last night, power was out from 9 PM til 2AM


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> PUNISHING STORM through Southern NH and ME last night.  We escaped the brunt of it, but a swath for about 50 miles north of here and out to the ocean got nailed.
> 
> Two deaths reported from lightening
> 
> ...



Wow, that sounds like a freak accident.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2008)

I was at Hubbard Park in Meriden yesterday and there were a few trees uprooted and a lot of branches down from Saturdays storm. Odd thing was at my house that is 10 minutes away I had no rain or wind.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

We got a spritz last nite, more wind and noise than rain, but I'll take it.


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

After June, the month of daily thunderstorms it seems, we've been pretty dry here for the past 7-10 days or so. Grass is browning out quickly.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> After June, the month of daily thunderstorms it seems, we've been pretty dry here for the past 7-10 days or so. Grass is browning out quickly.



weird, been the opposite here.  June didn't seem too crazy as far as storms, but July we've been getting nailed.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Big time t-storm over my office in NE CT right now!  Looks like someone is spraying a firehouse at the windows with how much water is coming down,  we've had the power flash 3 or 4 times and atleast a half dozen thunder claps that have shaken the building here in the last 10 minutes or so


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Renamed this thread since we're talking about the NE now...  I think it's going to be a stormy night....



Oof.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oof.



Crap, didn't bring any rain gear with me and all that rain is going to hit when I leave the building. :evil:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

There was major street flooding from T-storms around 5:20PM here...It poured like crazy for about 20 minutes and the water was four inches over the curb...then it cleared up and we're about to get another storm..the temperature dropped into the upper 60s and I shot off the AC and opened the windows for the first time in 2 weeks..Now we're about to have another T-storm..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto here, the main road at the bottom of the hill got hit with overflow and we had a line of traffic detouring all the way up our street.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

here we go again...thunder and lightning..I should shut my computer off but you guys know I'm an internet feen..


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

It was kind of nice running in the thunderstorm today.  That was a new one for me.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 23, 2008)

t-storms here now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

The worst went through this afternoon with tornado warnings south of Boston. Calm and damp now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Calm and damp now.



Never mind, here they come again. Severe storm warning up!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Crap, didn't bring any rain gear with me and all that rain is going to hit when I leave the building. :evil:



get wet?

I was on 128 near Woburn at 4:30 and it POURED


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> get wet?
> 
> I was on 128 near Woburn at 4:30 and it POURED



No, I made it to the train station right before it opened up. :-D


----------



## Zand (Jul 24, 2008)

Never gonna stop now. 6"+ of rain forecasted for the Berkshires tonight through tomorrow. I think it was Newark that just got .5" in 7 minutes! Imagine if that was snow... I think that would be like 7".


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Over 3 inches of rain fell in the past 24 hours in my Hood and now the sun is shining and it's only supposed to be 75 degrees today and down to a crisp 60 degrees tonight..woo hoo..the heat wave is over..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Renamed this thread since we're talking about the NE now...  I think it's going to be a stormy night....



Yup, I'll 100% agree with that radar picture that shows a swath of yellow and orange 1/2 way between the Hartford and Providence abbreviations 
We're talking cats and dogs and load the Ark type rain going on right now!


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2008)

Had a pretty good storm last night around midnight. Tons of rain this morning too. Making up for the lack of rain the first half of the month.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Had a pretty good storm last night around midnight. Tons of rain this morning too. Making up for the lack of rain the first half of the month.



Did you have power this morning?  The traffic lights were out in Thomaston when I got off the highway...


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Did you have power this morning?  The traffic lights were out in Thomaston when I got off the highway...



Yeah. In the 3 years we've been living there, we only lost power a few times, and never while we were even home.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 24, 2008)

All right NOW i really am Pissed !! 

Turn this damn rainmaker off its been on since Friday -- Enuf dammit  

 The  "Back 40 " looks like a TVA project


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2008)

Bad scene this afternoon in southern nh.  never in my 33 years have i seen such dark clouds.  apparently one dead a few towns over from a collappsed building


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Bad scene this afternoon in southern nh.  never in my 33 years have i seen such dark clouds.  apparently one dead a few towns over from a collappsed building



There was a waterspout down in RI yesterday. It's really crazy today, the rain lets up for a little bit and then gets going at it harder than before!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow you guys actually had a tornado up there:






http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/07/a_strong_storm.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow you guys actually had a tornado up there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankfully for myself, I'm about ten miles south of where the real damage was going on; just a ton of rain here.  But I was up there right before it hit starting to drive south and I was actually a tad frightened by the clouds, which I've never had that feeling.  It looked nastier than any storm I've seen and unfortunately for a number of people it was


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

I got an e-mail today from the owner's association of my place by Mount Snow.  Apparently this past Sunday evening around 7PM they had a major t-storm/microburst just miss the northern edge of Mount Snow by just a couple of hundred yards.  Lots of downed trees just North of Mount Snow and national weather service estimates of wind gusts over 100mph in the path of the microburst 

Wacky/wild weather in and around the Northeast the past week to say the least.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 25, 2008)

We had those storms Friday and Saturday.  They brought a weird vibe with them that hung over our Motocross Race on Sunday, like a Black cloud of doom.
Since then, its been sunshine and 70's.  Perfect riding weather!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

Watching the news now and it sounds like we are going to be getting some "_strong_" storms after lunch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

We're due for a big Thunderstorm this evening..it's incredibly muggy outside..We had over 6 inches of rain in July..mainly from Thunderstorms..it seems like a long time since there's been a day when it rained all day..


----------



## roark (Aug 16, 2008)

bump.

Intense, nasty storm just rolled thru SW NH.




Probably only about 20 minutes of actual precip, but long enough for ice cube size hail to ravage my garden :evil:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow..I've never seen hail like that..


----------



## powderman (Aug 16, 2008)

Just think about how awesome hail would be if you could ski on it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

powderman said:


> Just think about how awesome hail would be if you could ski on it



Well if it's a big enough hailstorm and you have your skis handy..It's do-able.  I've skied around my neighborhood before and there are some decent 50 vertical foot hills with a blue square pitch...no jump turns required.  In the Guinness Book of World Records..I remember reading about a localized hailstorm in the midwest where baseball sized hail fell and it left 3 feet of hail accumulation...I'm sure the residents were more concerned about their damaged homes/cars...dead livestock than shredding the gnar in the cornfield..


----------

